# Gentoon käytännölisyys

## Emilio the Blade

Olen muuttamassa opiskelemaan toiselle paikkakunnalle ja porukat lupasivat lahjottaa mulle koneen :

Amd Duron 698 mhz

Nvidia Riva TNT 2

Muistia 512 mt

Kovalevy 20 g

 :Rolling Eyes: 

eli melko antiikkine vehje mutta nyt olen ajatellut asentaa siihen linuxin, Gentoo linuxin. Koska sen tarkoitus on työnteko ynnä netissä pyöriminen, kysyn vaan että löytyykö tekstin käsittely ohjelmia joilla voi avata .doc tiedostoja ja tallentaa .doc tiedostoja niin että asetukset säilyy (fontti, lihavointi, kursivointi). Ja mitä muita etuja ja haittoja siinä on verrattuna xp wintoosaan.  Haluan koneeltani hyvää toimivuutta, sujuvuutta ja nopeutta. Miten helppoa on löytää ajureita linuxille näinkin vanhoihin komponentteihin. Englannin kielen kanssa mulla ei oo mitään ongelmia. Jos tarvitsette laajempia tietoja koneesta voin lähettää sandra raportin teille.

----------

## rihteri

Openoffice.org taitaa hoitaa hyvin tekstinkäsittelypuolen, ehkä hieman raskaasti, mutta pitäisi toimia. Jos doc-tuki ei ole oleellinen, on varmaan kevyempiäkin vaihtoehtoja.

Nvidian ajurit taitaa olla samat kaikille korteille tnt:stä lähtien, eli 3d-pyöritys pitäis onnistua(koneen tehojen rajoissa) Yleensäkin tuntuu että mitä vanhempi laite, sitä paremmin tuettu linuksissa. Ja varmaan on linuksin suorituskyky jonku kevyen ikkunamanagerin (ei kde/gnome) kanssa paljon parempi ku XP:n.

----------

## wilho

Muistelisin jonkun puhuneen, että Abiwordin .doc tuki on ihan OK, ja se lienee ihan jonninverran kevyempi vaihtoehto kuin OO. Ensihämmennyksen lieventämiseksi ikkunamanageriksi IceWM - vaikkei ehkä muodikkain vaihtoehto olekaan, on se kevyt ja hyvin käytettävä ihan vakioasetuksillakin.

----------

## Jase

Kyllä noin suurella määrällä muistia OO pyörii siedettävästi. Itse käytin OO:a 750MHz Duronilla ja 384Mt:lla keskusmuistia vaivatta. Gnome tai KDE:kin pyörii tuolla, eli periaatteessa saat valita ikkunointijärjestelmän itse, konetehot eivät sitä rajoita. (Luonnollisesti suosittelen kokeilemaan XFCE4:ää, kevyt ja nätti :-) Ainoa homma, mikä tuolla kestää tuskastuttavan kauan on kääntäminen. Stage 1:tä ja perusohjelmia (Xfree jne.) saa odotella 12h tai pitempäänkin.

----------

## Emilio the Blade

Onko noilla ikkunointijärjestelmillä jotain isojakin eroja ja onko niitä koskaan vertailtu jossain testeissä? Toimiiko DC++ linuxissa?

----------

## tukem

Et sitten ole koskaan googlesta kuullut. Eri työpöytäympäristöjen ja ikkunointimanagereiden kotisivuilta saa yleensä jonkinlaisen kuvan siitä millainen ohjelmisto on kyseessä. Itse äänestäisin Jasen tavoin omaa suosikkiani Xfce4:tä, mutta aloittelija saattaa tykätä enemmän Gnomen ja KDE:n integroidusta ympäristöstä.

Itse en ole DC++:tä käyttänyt, mutta näyttäisi Gentoosta jotain direct connect ohjelmiakin löytyvän. Joku varmaan osaa sanoa onko ne mistään kotoisin.

----------

## phekko

dcgui on ihan ok. Toimii siinä määrin että sillä voi jotain downloadaillakin.

Suosittelevat fluxboxia kevyehkönä window managerina. Kyllä se sun konees gnomeakin pyörittää, mutta installointi (jos käännät etkä prontase paketteina sisään) voi olla aika tuskallista. 

Tosiaan kannattaa käydä eri window managereiden kotisivuilla kattomassa että minkä näköistä se oikein on. Kaikkihan ne toimii enlightenmentista afterstepiin mutta toiset tykkää äidistä, toiset tyttärestä

----------

## jounihat

Tässäpä pieni lista muutamasta työpöytäympäristöistä:

KDE: Suosituin, raskain, suurin, monipuolisin.

GNOME: Ei aivan niin monipuolinen tai -mutkainen kuin KDE. Turhat kilkkeet pois.

XFCE: MacOS:ää muistuttava kevyt ja pieni ikkunointijärjestelmä. Todella näppärä, mutta ohut.

WindowMaker: Kevyt, tyylikäs ja ehdottomasti erilainen. Ei ehkä helpoin tapa vaihtaa Linuxiin.

Enlightenment: Visuaalisesti näyttävä ja muutamia kivoja kikkoja omaava, mutta kuulemani mukaan vielä vähän keskeneräinen(?) järjestelmä.

KDE:n kääntäminen kestää tuollaisella koneella iäisyyden, mutta asennuksen jälkeen senkin pitäisi toimia aivan sulavasti. Suosittelen joka tapauksessa kokeilemaan XFCE:tä OpenOfficen kera.

Sujuvuudesta ja käytönnöllisyydestä en voi Gentoota kehua. Sen jälkeen, kun asensin SuSE 9.1:sen veljeni koneelle, on kaikki Gentoossa ja Windowsissa tapahtuva asennus ollut tuskaa. Esimerkiksi netti toimi heti koneen käynnistyttyä ja ajurit latautuivat ja asentuivat automaattisesti. Tiedän, että tämä foorumi on väärä paikka sanoa näin, mutta jos et halua säätää koneesi kanssa, kannattaa ehkä harkita jotain helpompaa Linuxia.

Gentoossa on laaja pakettivalikoima ja kääntäminen tekee usein koneen nopeammaksi (tosin OO:n tapauksessa olen kuullut ristiriitaisiakin väitteitä), mutta jos nämä ominaisuudet eivät ole välttämättömiä, saattaa Gentoo tuoda enemmän harmaita hiuksia kuin ilon hetkiä. Se, että saa päättää kaikesta, tarkoittaa myös sitä, että kaikki pitää tehdä itse. Ensimmäiseksi Linuxiksi Gentoo ei ole mikään helpoin vaihtoehto, mutta onnea matkaan! Eihän se vaikeakaan ole, kunhan dokumentaatiot lukee kunnolla läpi.

Ja vanhoista komponenteista harvemmin on mitään harmia. Yleensä ne toimivat uusia paremmin.

----------

## wilho

En tiedä enlightenmentin keskeneräisyydeestä, mutta jos se sitä on, niin asiaan ei kannattane ihan heti odottaa muutosta. Se oli nimittäin muistaakseni gnomen default ikkunamanageri ennen sawfishia, joka tuli versioon 1.4, joka oli ennen metacityä joka tuli versioon 2.0, eli tyyliin viisi vuotta sitten...   :Razz: 

----------

## AnXa

Mun mielest* sun kannattaa k*ytt** siin* joko fluxboxia, enlightenmentti* tai xfce3 ja 4. Itse k*yt*n xfce3 ja fluxboxia vanhalla koneella. Ja Fluxboxia p**asiassa(fluxbox on blackboxin pohjalta kehitetty ja niiden ulkon*k*ja toiminta on l*hes yksi yhteen.).

www.fluxbox.org

www.enlightenment.org

www.xfce.org

k*y tutustumassa screenshotteihin...

Enlightenment ei ole keskener*inen, mutta sen e17 versiota on odoteltu jo kaksi vuotta alkuer*isten lupausten j*lkeen. hemmot gentoon irc kanavalla kohtelevat sit* linux maailman duke nukem foreverin*.  :Smile: 

AbiWord on parempi vaihtoehto Kofficelle ja OpenOffivelle. Se pystyy .doc ja muita micro$oft formaattien lis*ksi pariin muuhunkin k*tev**n formaattiin k*sittelyyn.

Lis*ksi jos p**t*t k*ytt** Xfce:t* niin sinun ei tarvitse ladata yli 100Megatavua kirjastoja(viittaus openofficeen) kun Abiword ja Xfce k*ytt*v*t molemmat GTK2 kirjastoa.

Xfce4 ei ole quartz-wm clooni eli MacOSX ty*p*yd*n n*k*inen. Vaikkakin sen vaikutelman saa kyll* screenshoteista.

Ja kyll* KDE3 py*rii tollaisella kokoon panolla. Jos kerran min* pystyn py*ritt*m**n WindowsXP:t* kaikilla herkuilla vanhassa koneessa joka on 300MHz ja siin* on 96Mt muistia. Niin eik*h*n yksi kde3 py*ri sulla. Ja jos se vie muistia liikaa niin sitten tiputa kaikki KDEn herkut pois. Tai k*yt* Fluxboxia jonka muuten saa n*ytt*m**n aika hyv*lt*.

DC++:n sijaan k*ytt*isin Lopsteria tai ed2k_gui:ta tai A/E/X_Mulea A_mule on paras noista. ja Lopster sopii hyvin musiikin hakuun.

ed2k_gui on taas p2p verkon hedelm* tuote edonkeylle tai Overnetille.

Jos ei halua h*sl*t* Gentoon kanssa niin kuin jounihat ehdotteli, niin voit aina asentaa joko Redhat pohjaisen systeemin(fedora,suse,mandrake) tai turvautua Gentoon ideologiaa lainaavaan distroon nimelt* "Arch Linux". Se on yht* nopea kuin gentoo ja asentuu helposti vaikka siit* l*ytyy hieman emerge* muistuttava ohjelma "pacman" joka toimii periaatteessa samalla tavalla kuin emerge. Gentoo seen on kaikista maailman linux distroista helpoin hakea ohjelmistoa kiitos emergen. Archin pacman ei ole yht* laaja, mutta sis*lt** kaikki t*rkeimm*t aina bittorrenttia my*ten. Ja onhan siell* joitakin pelej*kin.  :Wink: 

Ja sitten se t*rkein.

asenna hyv* mies se quake3 koneeseen.  :Cool: 

EDIT: T*m* on kirjoitettu elinksill* joten *lk** ihmetelk* jos rivit v*h*n poukkoilee..  :Wink: 

----------

## phekko

Enlightenment on keskeneräinen, tavallaan. Mutta ainakin toi 16 on niin toimiva, että mulla se on nyt kahdessa koneessa. Se on ainakin kivan näköinen ja suhteellisen helposti conffattavissa. Niiden doccarit on hiukka huonot, mutta kyllä se on kokeilemisen arvoinen. Ainakin mulla meni kumpaankin koneeseen kivuttomasti inessiiviin ja toimii entrancea myöten mainiosti. Ei se tietty oo se kevein mahdollinen, mutta kyllä se ihan nätisti pyöri jo mun PII-366:ssa aikanaan. Fluxbox on kevyempi, samoin FVWM ainakin. Mut kuten sanottu se on ihan kiinni siitä, mistä sä diggaat. Yks ratkasu on ottaa valmiiks käännettyinä paketteina kaikki ja kattoa miltä se systeemi tuntuu. Jos tuntuu kauheen tahmaselta ni unmergeet vaan ja tökkäät toisen tilalle. Sit jos tuntuu hyvältä ni sen voi kääntääkin sisään jos haluaa

----------

